# Well worth watching video



## phdad (Sep 5, 2019)

Very interesting Youtube video that is well worth a watch. It is entitled: "The Death Ship a tragedy at sea, Do***entary by Wilfried Huismann. Outlines the dangers facing merchant sailors and officers.


----------



## odobber6 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi jim
Fascinating do***entary. I hope justice is served. I can relate to this as I served on a ship of similar size as a radio officer. The ship was obviously overloaded but luckily for me I only served as relief r/o 
From Marseille to Alexandria for 3 days. I left ship in Suez and never worked for that company again.


----------

